# HICK~O~RY



## motocrash (Mar 9, 2020)

Uprooted, most will see the wood stove. Smaller limbs will be " pucked".


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 9, 2020)

nice!


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 9, 2020)

I like the size of the rounds.  wish I could get hickory trees here.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 9, 2020)

That's a nice score !


----------

